# how rare is a 1997 4x4 king cab SE?



## Peterdaniel (May 24, 2005)

Wow, I have never seen an SE truck before today.. fully loaded, sunroof, tilt cruise, POWER WINDOWS AND DOOR LOCKS!!  Its also a 97 4 cylinder and 4x4 king Cab to boot!

The seats look incredible as well... almost Pathfinder like..

I wonder how rare this truck is?

I usually only see XE or base models..


----------



## brookwood61 (Aug 18, 2005)

My 86 720 king cab has all those options,except for the cruise.I imagine they have been offering those options for a while.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

they're pretty popular, there are more XEs though. is it for sale? good price?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

try finding a V6 shortbed, reg cab !! those are rare!


----------



## Peterdaniel (May 24, 2005)

Thats funny, I find the shortbed v6's all the time! lol... go figure..


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

Peterdaniel said:


> Thats funny, I find the shortbed v6's all the time! lol... go figure..


WHERE


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

THey make the mini HB with a v6? wow!


----------



## format13 (Jun 10, 2006)

I just bought a V6 reg cab, short bed 86.5...is that the same as you are talking about? It even has AC and all the options you listed minus the sunroof... is this thing rare? Lol


----------



## Peterdaniel (May 24, 2005)

Ya, I would say so! They do make them and I have seen a couple of them on Autotrader and Cars.com.. Show some pictures!!


----------



## format13 (Jun 10, 2006)

Peterdaniel said:


> Ya, I would say so! They do make them and I have seen a couple of them on Autotrader and Cars.com.. Show some pictures!!


Haha Ok, ill have to get some tomorrow before work.


----------



## Phatboy (Jan 30, 2009)

I had an 89 V-6 4x4 (short bed reg cab) and there is one on the Columbia, SC craigslist (an 86.5) Not SE though. I am going this evening to look at an 88 SE ExCab V-6. $950. I'll post pics of my 88 when I have time.


----------



## Phatboy (Jan 30, 2009)

I sold this one back when I bought my first Dodge.

When I got it, it was gray over blue (had some vinyl stickers on it that made a star shape on the door, it had a factory grill guard, nerf bars, and roll bar (with lights). I ended up putting Pathfinder buckets in it and a carpet kit (had blue rubber/vinyl floor. 3" Body lift, 4" TrailMaster Suspension lift and 36's. Rode great. I just outgrew it.


----------



## tommyboy623 (May 11, 2009)

i got a nissan test model.1994 txe.4x4 hardbody.ka24e motor 5speed trans. h233b rear diff.r200 front diff.single cab ka24e. never been painted how rare is that..lol.oh and im from az.so NO rust.not a spot..lol..click on pics to zoom..


----------

